# Help with Rent Relief Form - whats GCD ?



## zabbo (14 Jun 2006)

Hi,

Can someone have a look at the tax relief form for tenants - [broken link removed]

See the top right, what does GCD and Unit number mean?

I know it says checktax credit cert, but i can't find it anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jun 2006)

I don't know what 'GCD' means, I think the Unit Number refers to the Revenue office that issued your tax credit cert.

Ring your local tax office-they will tell you what it is.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

_GCD = General Claims District _(number).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jun 2006)

General Claims District

and the unit is the unit within that to which you make your returns.

Brendan


----------



## zabbo (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks lads, got this nearly filled in.

One quick question, it asks for tax year that I'm claiming for, I was looking to claim since 2003, Can i just jot that down, or 3 seperate forms.

Also, do I need to consult the Landlord before hand and get his PPS, and provide payment slips along with the form ?


----------



## asdfg (21 Jun 2006)

> One quick question, it asks for tax year that I'm claiming for, I was looking to claim since 2003, Can i just jot that down, or 3 seperate forms.


 
Yes 



> Also, do I need to consult the Landlord before hand and get his PPS, and provide payment slips along with the form


 
Ask the landlord for his PPS. If he does not give it mention this on the form and revenue should follow up on this. Should not affect your claim


----------

